# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  SARMS for 40+

## fjr02

Hello.
I'm new to the site.
It's good to be able to discuss these items.

I'm 49.
5'8" 165lb., pretty low body fat
In the early-mid 1980's I used gear and competed (4 shows).
I was 190 at my heaviest.

Fast forward to now....
My diet and OTC supplements are fine. I'm consuming about 160 grams of protein per day. The pre-workout products, the post-workout products, casein before bed......
I use creatine, higher levels for a few months then lower levels for a month, repeat.
If I load up on too many carbs, I notice my mid section side rear skin getting thick.

I've been back at the Gym very consistently for the last two years. Four days per week. Gains are very tough these days.

I had a T check a few weeks back and it was 330. Too high my Dr. to prescribe anything. 

So I'm looking at SARMs . Specifically MK-2866
I'm going to avoid S4. Vision related side effects didn't excite me.
From what I've heard MK-2866 is pretty clean.
As the phase II trials were conducted using elderly cancer patients, I'm going to assume that this product should work well on people in our age group with not super high T levels.

Has anyone else in this age group tried MK-2866?
Or is anyone else thinking about it?

thanks for the help

----------


## bass

i am on it now! I'll be 51 early next year, so pretty much we are close in age. i started lifting and dieting early 49, no prior lifting experience or exercises! i used S4 and some benefits were there, but the sides were terrible and not worth it in my opinion. i have read good thing about MK-2866 so i thought I'll give it a try, just started yesterday! I'll keep you posted.

PS. doctors suck, my doc told me the same thing!

----------


## fjr02

Thanks.
I read your S4 log.
Very interesting. Nice job with that.
I'll keep a journal on my ostarine experiment.
How long do plan to stay on?
Are you going to ease in and walk up dosages?

----------


## bass

i got enough for 4 weeks, this is my third day and its making me feel lightheaded and tired believe it or not! also hungry and can't control my appetite. based on what i was told this is to be expected, and hopefully it will go away within 5 days or so. so will see!

my dose is 25mgs ed

----------


## bass

BTW, i won't run a log but will post my experience with it when i am done.

----------


## fjr02

Hmm.
Lightheaded, tired, and hungry.
Interesting. This is typical at the start?

----------


## bass

thats what i asked Viperman who is ruining a log, i believe i read in his log that he had mild headaches! so i want to get more details on this, i will skip today's dose until i hear from him. otherwise i am stopping my cycle.

----------


## fjr02

Bass,

Keep us posted please.
I am planning on starting one up after the first of the year.

----------


## SlimmerMe

hey fj02....just so you know....please edit your post re: your last question above...this is not allowed here as it goes against the rules to even ask and can get you in trouble...so since you are new, thought I would let you know!

----------


## bass

i didn't take my dose yesterday and things went to normal at the end of the day, so i am assuming this stuff stays in you for at least 24 hours, maybe! however i took half of the dose this morning and was thinking half in the afternoon, but the stuff kicked in as hard as a full dose, no headaches though, just a little lightheaded. so I'll continue half dose ed and see what happens, half dose is 1/2 ml. contact OH Really for more information  :Wink:

----------


## fjr02

Slimmer Me - Thank you, done.

Bass - Interesting. For an related research project, one could compare the effects of different MK-2866 products available under similar conditions.
I am beginning to get the impression that all products may not be created equal.
I think I'll ramp up dosage when I begin my research project.
Yes I had already done so.

----------


## bass

FJR2, here is my experience with Ostarine!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-with-Ostarine!

----------


## bass

orally




> How are SRAMs administered? IM, orally, topically?

----------


## bongo264

How are SRAMs administered? IM, orally, topically :Icon Rolleyes: ?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome Bongo! ...it might be best if you start your own thread so you can get specific input with your own follow thru with the guys so they can concentrate just on you!

----------

